# Conditions in labour camps...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So the ministry have brought out new rules for labour camps because of media pressure - probably something to do with the panorama program - that now give the poor souls a full 3m of living space each - to include a bed, wardrobe and bedside table!!!.

But..... 

Even though the law commences from September, it only needs to be implemented within 5 years - by which time the old places that are the problem will have been dismantled.

7DAYS - New camp rules



> The number of workers in each room should not exceed ten, and each one should have a minimum space of three square metres, accommodating a bed, side table and wardrobe.
> 
> There must also be one bathroom with two toilets for every eight people.
> 
> ...


Lip service again?


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Why do they have labor camps and who are they for?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

ROKZY said:


> Why do they have labor camps and who are they for?


They are where the workforce that has built/is building Dubai and everywhere else in the GCC lives.

They are paid very low wages and live in very poor conditions.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

5 years?? I have no words.


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

flossie said:


> 5 years?? I have no words.


Yes, five years. And I didn't see a clause about providing drinking water, either. Anyway, actions speak louder than words, please see this link forwarded by DXB-NY:

HelpingHandsUAE


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I know all about helping hands.  They are a great charity. Anyone who happens to be in the Mall of the Emirates on a Friday morning really should look out for Elle and Roger and give a donation.


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

flossie said:


> I know all about helping hands.  They are a great charity. Anyone who happens to be in the Mall of the Emirates on a Friday morning really should look out for Elle and Roger and give a donation.


Yes, agreed. I just got to find out about them, but they seem to be doing some very cool stuff.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Roger & Elle do great work and still need more support.

Lots of into on the website, or for anyone who cannot get to a drop off point let me know, as I get involved with their work. The charity booksales that I promote on here are for Helping Hands. You can also donate via a Paypal account - let me know if you'd like the details.

The Government ruling isn't enough, but it is better than nothing. Most of you would be utterly apalled if you saw the conditions that some of these men live in. It is heartbreaking that human beings are treated like this.

-


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

This is obviously a good thing but I drive through Al Quoz and some labour camps look better than others. Obviously I can't tell what the insides are like but I feel journalists have gone for the worst situation and presented that as the entirety. 

That aside, I suppose one bad labour camp is one too many.

One thing that is never mentioned in all this though is who is recruiting the workers and treating them badly? Western media make out like Sheik Mo himself regularly tours India, recruiting labour only to seize passports and withhold wages at a later date.

The construction industry is a pyramid of sub-contracts and I suspect the labourers that are suffering are being sold out by their own people. Yet nobody is holding the "gang masters" accountable.


----------

